# Blacks in Northwest Ohio



## srashley (Apr 20, 2013)

Found Nine more nice blacks today in Fulton County, making it 21 so far. They are just starting and only in the earliest place in my earliest woods. Shouldn't be long though.


----------



## billyraybar (Mar 4, 2013)

<span style="font-family: Arial"> Hey srashley...Wow! I'm over here near Lucas County. I thought "it" would happen in another week or so. Apparently not! How big were those blacks that you found? I'm putting on my hip boots and headed "out" this afternoon!


----------

